# installation de os9, HELP !



## ilia974 (18 Août 2010)

on m'a donné un viel imac color, "vide"
j'ai acheté d'occase un cd d'installation original mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer.
Quand  je démarre l'ordi avec le cd dedans, en tenant ou pas C appuyé, j'obtiens une icone "?" clignotante ... que faire ??? n'est-ce pas le bon CD ? le lecteur de cd est-il défectueux ou le problème est-il placé, comme la plupart de temps, entre la souris et la chaise???
Merci de votre aide


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Août 2010)

... peut être un bon nettoyage du lecteur de CD s'impose ... car même si ce n'est pas le bon CD (système dédié), il devrait te le signaler ... le CD tourne au lancement de la machine ?


----------



## Clarusad (18 Août 2010)

... peut-être ton mac est trop récent pour booter sous 9...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2010)

Il y a eu six générations d'iMac G3, seules les trois premières (les deux "à tiroir", et la première "slot loading" (mange disque) pouvaient démarrer sous OS 9.0. La 4ème nécessitait 9.0.4, et les deux dernières 9.1 au minimum.


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

En clair, quel iMac exactement et qu'y a t-il de marqué sur ce Cd "original".
J'ai éventuellement un Cd pour un iMac "slot loading" 400MHz avec un *9.0* si ça peut aider.


----------



## ilia974 (19 Août 2010)

voilà ce qui est écrit sur le cd...
quant à la version de l'Imac, aucune idée, il n'est rien écrit nul part, à part Imac...
comment je peux savoir?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h42 ----------

PS: il a un mange disque, pas de tiroir...


----------



## Clarusad (19 Août 2010)

alors décrit le cet iMac : à quoi il ressemble (blanc, rond, coloré...).
Comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide si tu ne nous en dit pas plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

ilia974 a dit:


> quant à la version de l'Imac, aucune idée, il n'est rien écrit nul part, à part Imac...



Si, reste à savoir où ! Là, va falloir qu'un des possesseurs de "bonbon" nous dise où est situé la plaque d'identification sur ce modèle (que tu puisse regarder de quoi il s'agit), parce qu'il n'y en a plus chez moi depuis plusieurs années, et que je ne trouve rien à ce propos dans les documentations que j'ai ici. Cela dit, avec un disque de 9.1, tu peux démarrer tous les iMac G3, donc, ça serait une autre solution.

Une première chose serait de nous dire de quelle couleur il est, avec un peu de chance, ça permettrait d'éliminer certains modèles (ils ne se sont pas tous faits dans toutes les couleurs)



ilia974 a dit:


> PS: il a un mange disque, pas de tiroir...



Ça élimine déjà les deux premières générations ! La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que, s'agissant d'un "slot loading", il y a 3 chances sur 4 pour qu'un OS 9.0 ne puisse pas le faire démarrer.

Edit : s'il a assez de mémoire, tu pourrais aussi le démarrer sur un CD d'OS X 10.2 ou 10.3 !


----------



## ilia974 (19 Août 2010)

il est blanc...
j'ai un cd de OS X ( sans doute X.2, mais rien de noter sur le cd) que l'on m'a donné, et l'IMAC  ne reconnait pas non plus...


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

ilia974 a dit:


> il est blanc...
> j'ai un cd de OS X ( sans doute X.2, mais rien de noter sur le cd) que l'on m'a donné, et l'IMAC  ne reconnait pas non plus...



Mon Cd ne va pas fonctionner avec un "snow", dommage&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

ilia974 a dit:


> il est blanc...
> j'ai un cd de OS X ( sans doute X.2, mais rien de noter sur le cd) que l'on m'a donné, et l'IMAC  ne reconnait pas non plus...



Alors c'est mort pour OS 9 : blanc, seules deux générations d'iMac G3 ont arboré cette couleur (on dit "Snow"), donc ton iMac est, soit un modèle "summer 2000" (dans ce cas Mac OS 9.0.4 est le système minimum supporté), soit un modèle "summer 2001" (auquel cas il nécessite Mac OS 9.1 minimum). À noter que le modèle "early 2001" ne comportait curieusement pas cette couleur.

Maintenant, si tu es certain de ton CD de Mac OS X 10.2, il est possible que le lecteur de CD soit HS, pour le savoir, tu introduis le CD, et tu démarres en gardant la touche "alt" (Options) enfoncée, si ton CD est reconnu, il apparaîtra dans l'écran de choix de disque de démarrage.

Toutefois, il est préférable de ne pas démarrer sous OS X tant que tu n'es pas certain que la mise à jour du firmware a été faite, donc le mieux serait de trouver un système 9.1, ou 9.2.x, car c'est seulement sous ces versions du système qu'on peut mettre le firmware à jour.

La bonne version de firmware est la 4.1.9


----------



## ilia974 (19 Août 2010)

c'est quoi  firmware???!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

j'ai essayé le cd OS X en appuyant sur alt et j'ai obtenu cette fois 2 icones: une flèche circulaire et une flèche horizontale, mais...plus de souris pour cliquer.
Je vais me mettre à la recherche du CD OS 9.1 ou9.2


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

Y'a un disque dur dans ton iMac ?
Bizarre cette histoire que tu n'ais rien avec "alt" alors qu'il y a un Cd/Dvd de dans. Il est possible aussi que ton Cd/Dvd ne soit pas bootable, ce qui expliquerait des choses 
Ou alors le lecteur est mort comme pronostiqué plus haut pas P77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2010)

ilia974 a dit:


> j'ai essayé le cd OS X en appuyant sur alt et j'ai obtenu cette fois 2 icones: une flèche circulaire et une flèche horizontale, mais...plus de souris pour cliquer.
> Je vais me mettre à la recherche du CD OS 9.1 ou9.2



Pas la peine, si, avec le CD d''OS X il ne t'a mis que ces deux icônes, c'est que le lecteur ne lit pas le CD, et comme il ne te l'a pas recraché, on peut éliminer l'hypothèse du DVD dans un lecteur de CD. Mauvaise nouvelle donc, va falloir ouvrir pour, au minimum, des vérifications, mais probablement des réparations.



Invité a dit:


> Y'a un disque dur dans ton iMac ?



Oui, ou du moins, rien ne laisse penser que non, puisque "alt" au démarrage ne détecte et n'affiche que les volumes comprenant au moins un système valide, le fait qu'il n'affiche pas d'icône pour le disque ne fait que confirmer qu'il n'y a pas de système dessus, en première analyse, après, faudra voir !


----------



## Invité (20 Août 2010)

Pour le recracher, avant de démonter, tu peux tester le boot en open firmware (Commande-Option-O-F)
Ensuite : eject cd et après mac-boot ou shut-down.


----------



## ilia974 (20 Août 2010)

pour éjecter le cd j'ai pas de problème...
sinon, j'ai pas tout compris???
inutile de chercher un autre cd, c'est ça?
peut-on éventuellement installer à partir d'un autre ordi si c'est le lecteur cd qui est KO?
je ne pense pas que je le mènerai réparer si je n'arrive à rien, ça vaut pas le coup, non???


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2010)

ilia974 a dit:


> pour éjecter le cd j'ai pas de problème...
> sinon, j'ai pas tout compris???
> inutile de chercher un autre cd, c'est ça?
> peut-on éventuellement installer à partir d'un autre ordi si c'est le lecteur cd qui est KO?
> je ne pense pas que je le mènerai réparer si je n'arrive à rien, ça vaut pas le coup, non???



Depuis un autre ordi, ça imposerait d'avoir un ordi qui supporte le même système, mais le fait de le démarrer en mode "Target" après l'avoir relié à cet autre ordi par un câble Firewire permettrait déjà de s'assurer de l'état du disque dur, après, pour pallier à la déficience du lecteur optique interne, un lecteur optique "firewire" (les machines à processeurs PPC ne peuvent pas démarrer sur de l'USB) pourrait être la solution.


----------



## ilia974 (20 Août 2010)

ok je vais essayer ça...


----------

